# A Lonely Fox



## Jamie Hughes (Aug 1, 2017)

As the young 27 Year old fox sits alone in the coffee shop drinking his coffee and going through his emails and photos, it hits him that he misses his friends back home in Wales. Living in America for over 2 years now has put a bummer on him when he feels the only friend he has is his Wolf husband, he is slightly homesick by it...

But as he sat and continued with his morning routines, a stranger stood before him and asked if this seat was taken, in which the fox replies,

"No, by all means"

(Basically just looking to make a few friends and such. Hope to hear from you all soon)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2017)

(I'm coming in if you don't mind ; also, here's my sona )


Spoiler: Jin












- Thank you.

The stranger, looking like a chubby minotaur (with a kangaroo-like pouch on his belly ?... and a living snake for his tail, no less !), covered in strange rocky-like scales on his arms and legs, pulls the chair off the table and sits down. In his hands, and now on the table, a tray of foods and drinks he just ordered : a plate of two tuna sandwiches, a glass of sliced fruits in vanilla milk, and a glass of ice-cold water. This guy seems quite gluttonous !
He puts his phone on the table (after getting it out of his pouch !) and looks around the cafe, as if waiting for any other seat to be available, so he can move.
His tail curls up on the floor, literally sleeping. It can be seen breathing and snoring.


----------



## Jamie Hughes (Aug 2, 2017)

Taking a sip of his coffee, he is taken a back slightly. But it wasn't of the person's appearance at all, but more of  having someone join him at his table. Usually no one would want to talk to him and be left alone. 

"No worries, must say the food here does look nice sometimes" He giggles, placing his coffee down onto the table.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2017)

The big bull guy glances back with a smile... or, rather, a reluctant one. He's kind of socially awkward and literally isn't the best in the world at... giving smiles. However, it'd be way too impolite to just leave the conversation drop, so he joins in.

- Agreed. Been here for the first time, and I'm impressed, in fact...

He takes a quick glance at the other person. A fox guy somewhat older than him, with a cup of coffee and a phone in his hands. He raises his eyebrows :

- ... Uh... I thought canines can't eat chocolate or drink coffee because it's fatal for them ? Or I'm missing something ?


----------



## Jamie Hughes (Aug 2, 2017)

Glancing back he places his down on the table and cups his cup with both hands,

"Well, sometimes I like to live a little dangerously", he takes another sip of his coffee.

(Trying to sort out my character pic to be more fox lol I use this pic for mainly twitch streams so kinda needing to get one of my soon lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2017)

The big guy makes a slight grin.

- Really, huh... I'd rather just enjoy the peace while I can.

He takes a small bite off his sandwich and a sip of water, looking around the cafe once again. The place is quite crowded, and some of the customers have one of their hands busy with scrolling or tapping the phone screen. For some other, both their hands. It's alright when going alone, but when with a group of friends, and each person minds their own business on their own screen, it just looks wrong.
He is technically by himself, and this "meeting" with the fox guy is totally unexpected, but now it'd be awkward for him and the fox guy to just stare at their phones individually, so he just leaves the phone on the table.

- Just be careful and don't die on me, foxy pal.

(sometimes I wanna be a minotaur, some other time a kangaroo, lol ; I'm too indecisive for the life of me)


----------



## Jamie Hughes (Aug 2, 2017)

"I...I'll try not too...though hopefully if any harm comes to me some dashing hero will swoop in?"

He giggles as he stares at the Minotaur,

"I'm David by the way..."

(Yes, ok my realy name is showing clearly, didnt know how to change it lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2017)

The bull raises his eyebrows again at the fox guy.

- Suuuure, maybe I'll come to save ye fluffy butt.

He doesn't really know what to do in this situation, though. He's just met the fox guy for less than 5 minutes, and completely unexpected, too : just two random strangers at a cafe. Giving away his name would be kind of awkward... and perhaps a bit dangerous.

- Uh, nice to meet you, Dave, but...you sure 'bout giving your name to complete strangers like me ?


----------



## Jamie Hughes (Aug 2, 2017)

"Well, you seem like the trusting type. Plus I dont think you're going to end up being the murdering me in some alleyway sort of guy", Chuckling at the remark.

Taking another sip of his coffee he slightly blushes, thinking to himself on why he said that and feeling like a total ass about it.

"I mean, im not the type to judge people and all. I am just sorta..friendly I guess"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2017)

- Dude... you said you like living a bit dangerously, but if you say so to a serial killer in hiding, you are so. Dead.

The bull shakes his head and clicks his tongue, feeling like this David guy is pretty reckless, or just plain careless... or both.
He leans back at the chair and takes another bite of the sandwiches, wanting to have a reason to know this guy better, but for now the two are still just random people in a cafe.
Then, he comes up with something.

- In any case, man...

He takes out a small business card and puts it on the table. It reads his name as Jin Jayson and that he's the owner of a cafe named "Favor For Flavor" not very far from here.

- If and when you feel like it, you can pay a visit at my place.


----------



## Jamie Hughes (Aug 2, 2017)

Takes the business card and looks at it for a bit,

"Why thank you...Jin. And I mean I dont actually live dangerously, I mean if with coffee I do but I was just being all...Silly", blushing at his words he slowly takes the cup and tries to bury his red face behind.

"Sorry, I can be somewhat of an idiot around people..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2017)

Jin slightly frowns at David, but doesn't seem annoyed, and replies.

- Don't call yourself like that, pal. Not good for your health.

He then slightly pokes David's ears as the latter's face is behind the cup of coffee, but it just seems like a playful behavior.
His snake tail is still curled up on the floor, in deep sleep.


----------



## Jamie Hughes (Aug 2, 2017)

Feelings his finger push down on his ears gives him a tingly feeling which makes his cheeks change a different shade of red
"W...well its the truth... I kind have a hard time when trying to make friends. Well even now when I moved here.."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2017)

Jin chuckles and playfully pokes David's ears again.

- "Moved here" ? You're not around here, eh ?

The big guy takes another sip of the glass of milk, and crosses his arms on the table, but in a casual manner.

- Me neither. I'm from Vietnam. Thought I'd study abroad here, but then decided to just try my luck at restaurants and cafes instead. Now I run a small cafe myself, too.


----------



## Jamie Hughes (Aug 3, 2017)

Giggles and blushing to Jin's playfulness, he takes a sip of his coffee before placing it down on the table,

"That's awesome to hear. And yes, I am originally from Wales in the UK. I moved here around two years ago to be with my husband, though he is working right now so may as well instead of sitting in the house doing nothing just get out and see the area. Try the coffee shops and all."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2017)

Jin slightly raises his eyebrows when he hears the words "my husband". Not that he's against the LGBT community, but he can't help but notice that there's quite a number of non-straight people these days.

- I see. For me, though, it's stayin' at home making and sellin' foods and drinks. When I close the shop at 9PM, though, it's just me and games on the PC.


----------



## Jamie Hughes (Aug 4, 2017)

"Ah" Dave realises,

"A fellow gamer too. Tell me what type of games would you normally play or you an all round play any sort of guy"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2017)

Jin sits back and turns his head a bit for a stretch, then continues.

- I'm pretty picky with games. Open world, custom-create characters, and infinite side quests to play over and over once I'm done with the main quest-line... oh and, if beat-em-up, that'd so work, too.

He then finishes the glass of milk.

- Let's see... Guild Wars 2, Dungeon Fighters Online, Torchlight 2, Titan Quest Immortal Throne, Dragon Age Origin/Awakening, Oblivion, Skyrim, Borderlands 2, Dragon Ball Xenoverse... there must be a few more that I'm missing.

Now leaning towards the table a bit, he raises his eyebrows in curiosity.

- What 'bout you, pal ?


----------



## Jamie Hughes (Aug 4, 2017)

His eyes lit up as he listens to jin read through the list of games to notice that most of them were mmo rpgs.

"Wow, ive been kind of dabbling in the mmo stuff myself. Mainly I play as a red mage on Final Fantasy 14. But nowadays I been feeling slightly burnt from the game and just been so tired and caught up with work"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2017)

Jin shakes his head.

- Oh, no, I'm not really a fan of MMO. Guild Wars 2 got my attention because it's so good, though. Dungeon Fighters Online is a beat-em-up. Most of the others, I just play offline...

He then chuckles.

- I never invest money on any game at all. If it's free to play, then sure, I'll check it... but monthly subscription like World of Warcraft ? That's a big NO for me.

He lets out a yawn, then checks the phone.

- Kinda late now. Was fun chatting with you, but I gotta go back to look after my cafe. If you want to, though, feel free to pass by. I'm holding a discount event, in fact.


----------



## Jamie Hughes (Aug 4, 2017)

Blushes as he misread Jin and chuckles lightly. 

"Oh, of course. Well yeah, i may do soon...thanks for keeping me company for a while"

He softly smiles at Jin as he goes for another sip of coffee


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2017)

The bull guy stands up (and pushes the chair away from him quite a bit). His snake tail suddenly jerks and pulls itself up, as if startled, and looks around with a sort of alerted expression. Jin, however, doesn't mind it, and walks towards the door ; the snake seems to regain its composure just as fast, and gets back to its neutral look.


----------



## Jamie Hughes (Aug 4, 2017)

He watches as Jin and his somewhat companion leave the cafe. Giggling slightly to himself he begins to finish off his coffee and sit there looking like a fool for a brief moment...

"Excuse me, may I have a refill please?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2017)

(let's skip the scene ; I don't think anyone else is gonna join this RP any time soon)


----------



## Jamie Hughes (Aug 4, 2017)

(Yeah may delete account n try again, fucked up details ha) thanks though x


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2017)

Wait, what ? Delete your whole account ?


----------



## Jamie Hughes (Aug 4, 2017)

Yeah restart again, cant change username n all


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Aug 10, 2017)

A certain werewolf randomly wanders in later that night, looking a bit out of place, only to find an account cremation ceremony taking place. A slight disheartened look crosses his features, before he turns and heads back out.


----------



## meeka (Aug 10, 2017)

A small, grumpy faced Shiba inu looks in the window from outside, and witnesses the heart breaking ceremony. She looks down at her coffee, takes a sip, and pours one out for "David the Fox".
"keep drinking that coffee, bro..." She whispers, and thumps her fist on her chest before giving a piece sign. She tosses her cup away, and nods at the werewolf just walking out of the building


----------

